# Older Toro Snowblower (38050) - Help Please



## frjeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Looking at an older Toro Snowblower- Model 3080 

Built 1980, 24", 7HP

Looks pretty good, has new belt and plug. Started promptly, no oil smoke.

One skid plate needs replacement. Electric (110V) starter was added to unit be lady's late husband.

I have read elsewhere that these were built like a tank and built better than the newer stuff. 

But, will a 30 + year old unit do the job for long? 
Are parts readily available? I'm not a mechanic.
What brand engine is in this unit (son looked for me tonight, I'll look Tuesday) - I believe it is a Tecumsuh?

Lady wants $350 OBO. Is this a fair price?

Thanks for any hlp offered.

Jeff


----------



## Wgeorge (May 20, 2008)

It's a shame someone didn't take time to nod in passing. Five months later I wonder if you ever picked up the machine. 
I have an '83 thats given pretty good service. I did have to replace the drive pully wheel which I picked up used off EBay for $40+$10 S/H. New parts are available ($148 + s/h) but it'll cost an arm and leg. A year ago I replaced the electric starter for $100+ and today I'm trying to resolve a dumb carb problem. That said, I would hope to sell my unit for $300. The Tecumseh H70 is a good engine that will take a lot of neglect and keep on ticking. But the simple carb can be a pain in the a$$. But we'll fix it. 
Let us know how you made out.


----------

